# 2008 Versa SL



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

So I bought my new Versa - blk. CVT all options except fog lights and spoiler. I drove it a week...33mpg around town (very nice)....love all the features....

The car has been wet twice..once when the dealer washed it new and once a couple days later when the dealer washed it again (they have a free carwash)...

I noticed a musty smell from the car like water was in the carpet...

I felt the carpet on the drivers side and rear left passenger and it was wet....

I pulled off the sill trim (which was missing the cap nuts on both driver and passenger side) and it didn't look like it was installed correctly anyways...

...and i noticed that the sunroof drain was *inside *the car and the passenger side drain was kinked....

Apparently when the XM is added at the port the monkeys who do the install pulled the drain off the fitting and installed the trim poorly...... 

I looked at another one they had at the dealer and the same thing happened... I think there is a problem with their "process" at the port...

....So it has been at the dealer for a week and they are replacing all the carpeting and the trim and of course fixing the drains...









drain was kinked..


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well I got my car back...after a week....


Fixed the driver side sunroof drain
Fixed passenger drain (kinked)
Fixed rear drain that was pinched by seat belt bolt
Replaced the carpet and the foam pads under the carpet
Let's hope it is all good now.....

BTW - They gave me a 2008 Altima loaner during the repair.... very nice car..


----------

